# Crossover vs Equalizer



## jesseh627 (Dec 26, 2008)

Will someone help me understand the difference between a crossover and an equalizer? 
I'm looking at an Audio Control LC7 Line Converter for summing and also wanting to add an equalizer or crossover. 
Part of me thinks I'm being redundant, but I'm sure I don't fully understand everything I should to make the right decision.

Thanks for the input.


----------



## keep_hope_alive (Jan 4, 2009)

crossovers divide frequencies between drivers. most common is a low pass filter (LPF lets bass through) on your subwoofers and a high pass filter (HPF lets highs through) on the rest of your speakers. you also care about the crossover slope - or how steep the filter is. simple crossovers are included in just about every amplifier.

equalizers allow for adjustment of certain frequency bands. they may have knobs, sliders, or a digital interface. they can let you adjust bass, mids, highs, or individual frequency bands such as an octave band EQ (63Hz, 125Hz, 250Hz, 500Hz, 1000Hz, 2000Hz, 4000Hz, 8000Hz, and 16000Hz)


----------



## keep_hope_alive (Jan 4, 2009)

which one you need depends on your expectations and setup. most likely you want an EQ because your amp has the necessary crossovers (simple LPF for subs and HPF for speakers). the next decision is where you want it - you can get 1/2 din dash mount EQ's and trunk mount EQ's. 

you can also get items that have both crossover and eq. 

Examples: AudioControl EQL = an equalizer only
AudioControl EQX = an equalizer and crossover combined


----------



## jesseh627 (Dec 26, 2008)

That really helps. Thank you. I already have 6 3/4" Pioneer Premier components installed using the factory system. My goal is to add a mid-range and use one of the EQ systems by Audio Control that has 8 outputs. One would be used for the treeters, one for the midrange, one for the mid woofer, and then of course one for the sub. I have all of the components except for the Audio control units and the midranges. I'm thinking this would give the flexibility and control to contour the sound to my liking.
Thanks again.


----------



## keep_hope_alive (Jan 4, 2009)

do you have enough amplifier channels? you'll need 7 amp channels of sufficient power. 

i just completed an active 3 way. here is the build:
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/diyma-build-logs/66357-2001-honda-accord-diy-sq.html

http://forum.sounddomain.com/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1738835&Main=186394#Post1738835


----------



## jesseh627 (Dec 26, 2008)

That is a great build...I ran across that a couple of weeks ago. I'm not sure I'm brave enough to tear my SUV down to do all those things.

I have two amps and will get a third if I decide to go three way for certain. I have a JL 110x2 for the front stage currently. Not sure what I will get as a third if I split out the front stage. What I'm thinking about is pairing the tweets and midrange with one amp, and a separate for the mid bass. I have a 10" Infinity Perfect Kappa sub, and a 200rms mono Infinity amp. I've seen a couple of builds where the sub is placed in the spare tire and that is my goal


----------



## keep_hope_alive (Jan 4, 2009)

cool. well make sure to take plenty of photos during the build process and be sure to share them!


----------



## block215 (Oct 2, 2009)

sorry to but in ur thread but major props on that install K_H_A that **** is sick!


----------



## keep_hope_alive (Jan 4, 2009)

block215 said:


> sorry to but in ur thread but major props on that install K_H_A that **** is sick!


thanks, but i have a lot of work left. the cosmetics of my installation are in need of some skilled FG work, a skill i have yet to develop. 

it should be fun.


----------

